# Haunted House in a box....?



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone currently use this product? I just think this is easier to use than to try and learn DMX or VSA this year. I want to use my two 750 watt strobes and about 10-12 100watt floods. I only need it to have the lights dim and flash a bit and then completely turn off while my primary prop is talking. I am looking at the 4 channel product. 

Let me know if you have any experience with this thing!

Thanks in advance!

Melty


----------



## grump010 (Aug 15, 2007)

Animated Lighting makes a great product. I've been using the Light O Rama product for a couple of years and am very pleased with the results.

The animated lighting forum is:
http://animatedlighting.mywowbb.com/
and the Light O Rama is:
http://lightorama.mywowbb.com/

Both forums should answer most if not all of your questions, I use the same user id on this forum that I use on both of those forums. PM me if you have any questions, I chose the LOR product primarily to my perception that it was more oriented to the hobbyist.

Cheers


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

On a side note, when and if you want to learn some stuff about DMX let me know and I'll be glad to help


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

There any good web sites on DMX out there?


----------



## robkjedi (Aug 26, 2008)

Meltdown - I bought HHIAB a couple years ago, as I drive by Animated Lighting's HQ on my way to and from work. I really enjoyed it. I recently upgraded to Light O Rama and I'd be willing to sell my HHIAB. email me at [email protected] if interested.

Rob


----------



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

Got my HHIAB for this year. Have played with it a bit and it should be a ton of fun. Won't program my own show this year, but will next. FYI, HHIAB can be set up to control DMX, so it can grow with you if you decide to go that route. Customer service and response has been great too.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

itsjustme0770-Is the light timing decent?I really want one of these could you post some thoughts on it.Did you buy the music option package?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I have HHIAB and have added another controller this year. I love ut adn I have posted z few vids of my tests I did for this Halloween. I think the programming is easy but I took an actual class when animated lighting was here in California. They have a great forum for questions and sharing as well. I do all of my own prgramming, but in the beginning , I used the pre-done programs until I took the class. Now there is no way Id buy the pre-done because I can makme it fit my yard and the lighting effects I want done and when. You can view my test vids by searching under "singing pumpkins" for 5starnurse.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

ps- the lighting timing is good and when you program it- its up to you.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I think AL done lost their damn mind...LoL Let me see if I understand this correctly? AL offers a 16 Channel Stand Alone, 30 Amps for $800??? That is nuts. You can get the same thing from LOR for $205 out the door and if you buy them during their summer sale it is even cheaper. Same thing except it doesn't come pre programmed, but you can go to LORsequences.com and download the same sequences that AL offers and for free.

http://store.lightorama.com/ctascpa.html


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I belive that also includes the softwre and other things


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems it only consists of the controller and a mp3 controller. The controller alone is $600 for AL and it is the same thing LOR offers for $205. The extra $200 on AL is for the MP3 controller which you do not need with LOR because it plays from your computer.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

the mostor brain allows you to load the show onto a sd card, run the show off it instead and not use the computer- some people like that because its a pain, quite frankly to set up your computer close to where your controllers are- I know. But I guess you get what you are willing to pay for.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea I hear what you are saying. LOR has the same thing as well and it is even smaller in size and cheaper in price as well....

http://store.lightorama.com/midiwimp3pl.html

In ether instance with LOR or AL you don't have to set your computer up next the controller if you want to use your computer and not the portable MP3 option and have full control. With my LOR I just run a CAT5 cable from my computer to a CAT5 jack I installed under a eve of my house that is located behind this tall tree like bush. The cable runs through the attic to this jack. Then each year for Halloween and Christmas I just plug a cable from that jack to my first controller.

Another option that LOR offers if you don't want wires from your computer to your first controller that I am not sure if AL offers is a wireless solution.

http://store.lightorama.com/ealilip.html

This will give you full control from your computer to edit shows and do timing when you want them to go off. I.E. a show every 15 min etc. and more like add voice overs and what not.

They even offer a very affordable motion sensor to trigger shows as well...

http://store.lightorama.com/motiondetector.html

The LOR controllers seems to be a lot smaller and compact as well and they are practically the same thing as AL. So if you went with the LOR wireless set up with full control from your computer which is Controller, Wireless ELL, and software it would cost you $360. Where with AL you don't have full control options to edit shows, etc and a bulky box with the brain for $800. I just can't see paying that much for the exact same controller LOR offers plus with all the other options and accessories. Not saying that AL is not good don't get me wrong. Just think it seems a little overpriced for what you are actually getting.


----------



## robkjedi (Aug 26, 2008)

AL offered me a trade in for my Gen1 HHIAB - discount off current HHIAB. Even with that, it was cheaper to go with LOR. Even counting the fact that for AL I would not pay shipping since I drive by their office to and from work. Now I have both. I plan on using LOR for the outside this year and Gen1 HHIAB in my garage.


----------

